

Shareholders pressure Blackberry to consider selling/merging - swombat
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/oct/12/blackberry-chiefs-under-pressure

======
anigbrowl
_RIM shares were trading at nearly $70 in February, but are now worth just
under $25, meaning the company has lost nearly two thirds of its value in
eight months._

Same problem as Netflix; austerity > apathy.

